# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Đi du lịch kiểu... Úc

## yeuhanoi

*Đã đến cái đấy nước của loài Kanguru này, ai cũng muốn đến tham quan thành phố Sydney. Chẳng để làm gì cả, chỉ để tìm một tấm hình kỷ niệm thật đẹp với cái Nhà Hát Con Sò (Opera House) có hình những cánh buồm trắng căng gió nỗi bật trên vịnh Sydney xanh biếc hoặc với Cầu Cảng Sydney (Sydney Harbour Bridge) có độc nhất 1 vài 2 nhịp vắt ngang Vịnh Sydney nối 2 bờ bắc nam. Mà nếu tìm được một vị trí thật đẹp để chụp được cả 2 công trình kiến trúc nổi tiếng này trong một tấm hình thì thật là ....tuyệt.* 

Khi về nước, bạn chỉ cần chìa tấm hình  của mình với Nhà Hát Con Sò và với Cầu Cảng Sydney thì ngay cả người dốt môn địa lý nhất cũng  phán ngay được một câu "Sướng thật, Cậu đã đến Úc rồi hả?" Và lúc đó bạn thậ t sự là người sung sướng ...


_Nhà Hát Con Sò và Cầu Cảng Sydney đã trở thành biểu tượng không chỉ của Sydney mà cả của nước Úc._
Chưa đặt chân đến Sydney, nhưng bạn cũng thừa biết Nhà Hát Con Sò là nơi để mọi người đến xem các buổi trình diển ca, múa, nhạc, kịch...Nhưng bạn chưa biết bên dưới, chung quanh Nhà Hát người ta cũng kiếm được khối tiền nhờ vào các cửa hàng ăn uống, các quầy bán hàng lưu niệm.

Còn Cầu Cảng Sydney? Chắc chỉ để xe cộ lưu thông và thu lệ phí chứ đâu còn mang lại lợi ich kinh tế gì khác… Bạn lầm rồi đó. Chỉ đến khi cầm trên tay tờ quảng cáo "Leo Cầu" (Bridge Climb), bạn mới thật sự giật mình. Họ đã kinh doanh "cái mà không ai nghĩ đến" và kinh doanh ra trò.
*

"Leo Cầu" là một hình thức du lịch kết hợp với thể thao cảm giác mạnh.*


_"Leo Cầu" (Bridge Climb) là một hình thức du lịch kết hợp với thể thao cảm giác mạnh._
Không mạnh sao được khi bạn phải men theo một một thanh sắt cong, hẹp để leo lên đỉnh cầu cao 134 m. Ở trên cao, gió biển thổi mạnh như muốn hất bạn xuống cầu. Còn dưới chân, một bên là biển xanh của Vịnh Sydney, vàb ên kia là cả thành phố Sydney rực rỡ trong nắng mai. 

Không mạnh sao được khi " mắt bạn hoa lên, tim bạn đập mạnh khi đọc dòng chữ " giá 155 đô Úc cho 1 lần leo cầu vào ngày thường và 175 đô Úc cho 1 lần leo cầu vào thư bảy, chủ nhật.

Cái giá "Leo Cầu" không chỉ làm cho du khách Việt Nam đau tim mà ngay cả những Việt Kiều ở Úc mà tôi đã hỏi thăm cũng đều khẳng định một điều "đứng trên mặt đất, tay bỏ vào túi quần  vưà ngắm cầu vừa sờ 155 đô Úc trong túi quần vẫn thích hơn".

Khách muốn leo cầu ngoài việc phải bỏ một số tiền lớn ra còn phải book vé trước. Vào mùa cao điểm, phải book vé trước cả tháng mới có vé chứ phải dễ đâu.


_Giá 155 đô Úc cho 1 lần leo cầu vào ngày thường và 175 đô Úc cho 1 lần leo cầu vào thư bảy, chủ nhật._
Khách đi cầu được xếp thành từng nhóm 10 người. Cứ 15 phút có một đoàn xuất phát. Thử làm một bài tính nhanh. Một giờ có 40 khách. Với 10 tiếng trong ngày có được 400 khách và người ta đã thu được 62,000 đô Úc và trong một tháng thu được hơn 1,350,000 đô Mỹ....

Nhiều lần đến Sydney, đứng ngắm cây cầu nổi tiếng, tôi cũng mơ một ngày được leo lên cây cầu cảng Sydney.

Và rồi mơ được, ước thấy. Tôi cũng có dịp tiếp cận với cái tour cảm giác mạnh này. Đoàn của tôi có 40 người mà hết 3 người có lập trường kiên định " có cho thêm 155 đô Úc cũng không leo cầu". 1 người thì thấy vui và bị cả đoàn xúi quá nên thay đổi lập trường. Vé thì đã mua rồi không đuợc hoàn lại. Thế là anh lái xe và cô hướng dẫn người Úc của đoàn được dịp tình nguyện "hi sinh". Đúng là dịp may không đến lần thứ 2 với họ. Còn 1 vé thì tiếc vô cùng nhưng không làm sao gọi gấp 1 người bạn Việt Kiều đến hưởng sái.


_Khi về nước, chỉ cần chìa tấm hình chụp với Nhà Hát Con Sò hay Cầu Cảng Sydney thì ngay cả người dốt môn địa lý nhất cũng hiểu bạn đã đến Úc._
Thời gian leo cầu mất 3 giờ 30 phút. Mỗi nhóm gồm 10 người có một hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp chăm sóc. Mỗi nhóm xuất phát cách nhau 15 phút.

Trước tiên là kiểm tra nồng độ rượu qua hơi thở. Mọi người được đọc qua các điều lệ của cuộc chơi và ký vào tờ cam kết là không mắc các bệnh về tim mạch...

Mọi thứ mang trên người như nữ trang, kiếng mát, đồng hồ, kẹp tóc, máy ảnh...đều phải cho vào một hộc tủ rịêng của mình và khoá lại. Chìa khoá được mang vào cổ tay. Mỗi người đuợc phát một bộ áo liền quần vừa với kích cỡ của mình. Mặc thêm áo ấm (nếu trời lạnh) hoặc áo mưa (nếu trời mưa), đội nón, mang găng tay. Tất cả các thứ dễ rơi như nón, găng tay, kiếng đều được buộc vào cổ tay hoặc cái móc sau cổ áo để bảo đảm rằng không có gì có thể rơi xuống đất được. Sau đó là chọn một đôi giày bảo hộ, mang một đai an toàn có một cái móc sắt để móc vào sợi dây cable được kéo dọc theo lối đi. Cuối cùng là một ống nghe kèm một radio FM để nghe các hiêu lệnh và thuyết minh.      

Trước khi leo cầu, cả đoàn được đưa đi thử trên một đoạn cầu giả để làm quen với các dụng cụ bảo hộ và xem thử ai thật sự yếu tim thì còn ngăn lại kịp thời.

Cả đoàn từ từ leo lên cầu bên nhánh phía đông. Vừa leo, vừa nghe hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh về lịch sử của cây cầu. Con đường đi hơi dốc làm cho một số người cảm thấy mệt. Nhưng càng lên cao càng cảm thấy thích thú. Sau khi leo hết 250 m, đoàn đã đứng trên đỉnh cầu. Ai cũng muốn la thật to vì ...quá đã, la thật to cho át tiếng gió....Nhìn bên dưới là nhà hát con sò nhỏ bé...xa xa là tháp truyền hình trông như một trái dứa non mới nhú...xa hơn nữa là khu phức hợp thể thao được xây cho Olympic 2000. Cả nhóm đứng chung lại để hướng dẫn viên chụp hình lưu niệm. Lúc này hướng dẫn viên kiêm luôn nhiếp ảnh gia tha hồ mà làm ăn. Đã lên đến đỉnh cầu này thì chẳng ai tiếc tiền cho một tấm hình có giá 20 đô Úc. Sau khi móc hết hầu bao của mọi người, hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn băng ngang trên cầu và xuống bằng nhánh phía tây. Con đường đi xuống có vẻ nhẹ nhàng hơn....


Sau khi trút bỏ lại những áo quần bảo hộ, và ra quầy nghỉ ngơi, mọi ngừơi đựơc tặng ngay một tấm hình kỷ niệm chung của nhóm và một tấm bằng (trông oách như bằng tốt nghiệp của đại học New South Wales) chứng nhận bạn đã leo cầu Sydney....Mọi người lại  móc túi để trả tiền cho các tấm hình chụp trên cầu và các món quà lưu niệm.

Giờ đây, nếu ai hỏi tôi " Nước Úc có gì hay nhất?" thì tôi xin thưa ngay "ấn tượng nhất là đi cầu ở Sydney" 

Nghe nói rằng trong năm nay người Úc sẽ tiếp tục kiếm tiền bằng cách cho du khách leo... tháp truyền hình Sydney (Sydney tower) cao 270 mét. Với giá vé rẻ hơn vé leo cầu, họ dự kiến sẽ kiếm đươc hơn 60 triệu đô Mỹ trong một năm.
Đúng là du lịch Kiểu...Úc

----------

